# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Bojkotirate li (kršitelj koda)?

## Storma

Zanima me hocete li bojkotirati N.e.s.t.l.e. ovaj tjedan?

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/bojk...dva-desetljeca

----------


## maria71

od njih niš ne kupujem  , neovisno o bojkotu.

----------


## Bodulica

Ne.

Iako ne kupujem bas njihove proizvode, ovakve akcije su mi iskreno bezveze.

----------


## leonisa

bojkotiram ih uvijek :D

----------


## gita75

Ne, ali ionak niš ne kupujem od njih.

----------


## Peterlin

Ne bojkotiram, ali ni ne kupujem. Teško se mogu sjetiti što sam uopće ikad kupovala. Možda kavu, davno... Definitivno više ni kavu otkad mi je Lidl u susjedstvu.

----------


## Deaedi

Ne, nikako.

----------


## Beti3

Ni ja ništa ne bojkotiram. 
Svakome nađem i dobru stranu. Jer...svatko ima i dobru stranu. pa makar to bila multinacionalna kompanija.

----------


## Zuska

Da kupujem nešto od njih, bojkotirala bih  :Cool:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

a zašto ovaj tjedan?

----------


## spajalica

http://info.babymilkaction.org/(kršitelj koda)freeweek

----------


## Sumskovoce

Naravno da hoću, bojkotiram ih kad god mogu, rijetko mi se dogodi da kupim njihove fitnes žitarice, ali ni to neću.
Inače, meni su jako mrske te svjetske kompanije, njihova posebno.

----------


## Lucas

mislim da je i prošle godine bila takva tema i da su se neki (koji su ono fanatički tvrdili da bojkotiraju stalno) jako iznenadili kad je stavljen link sa svim markama i proizvodima koji oni zastupaju.... 

ne bojkotiram i stvarno ne vidim svrhu toga.....

----------


## Sumskovoce

Kako nitko ne vidi svrhu bojkota? Storma - ajmo malo osvježit motive ako možeš.

----------


## Cheerilee

> ne bojkotiram i stvarno ne vidim svrhu toga.....




X
Uopće se ne zamaram time  :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

Ne bojkotiram, mada mislim da rijetko što njihovo kupujem.

----------


## tangerina

Ja se trudim stalno bojkotirat, rijetko kad kupim nešto njihovo. 

Ja vidim itekako smisao u bojkotiranju, odnosno vidim svoju potrošačku moć ponekad kao jedinu koju imam. Uopće ne mislim da je to njima beznačajno hoću li kod njih kupovati ili ne, jer da im je beznačajno ne bi trošili toliko na reklame.
Naravno, ne mogu bojkotirati sve što bi trebalo, ali biram bitke. Kod mene su to N.e.s.t.l.e., Agrokor (uz par iznimki) i Argeta pašteta nakon one seksističke reklame, što pored ovih dvoje izgleda kao mala stvar, ali mi je baš diglo tlak i rekla sam "not with my money!"

----------


## Anemona

Baš bih morala pogledati što sve oni prodaju, uopće mi ne pada na pamet ništa njihovo što kupujem.

----------


## Beti3

Tangerina, koja reklama?

----------


## marta

Zadnjih godinu dana sam stekla dojam da im na nasem trzistu vise nije svejedno. Jer u tjednu dojenja su se pojavile na tvu reklame za (kršitelj koda) proizvode. A nisu se nikad prije tako reklamirali. 
Ja ih bojkotiram odavno i nemam nikakvih dvojbi oko toga.

----------


## spajalica

> Baš bih morala pogledati što sve oni prodaju, uopće mi ne pada na pamet ništa njihovo što kupujem.


  na wiki imas njihov popis, a vjerujem da ce storma staviti i onu shemu.

----------


## marta

Anemona, svašta je njihovo, hrpa kozmetike  i hrane.

----------


## Anemona

Sad sam išla provjeriti, ne kupujem ništa njihovo, možda jednom u par mjeseci psu kekse.

----------


## spajalica

skuizila sam da mi link u prvom mom postu bas ne radi, pametan ovaj nas forum  :Grin: 
pa evo ovdje zasto bas ovaj tjedan

----------


## leonisa

wiki ti radi 
babymilkaction ne

----------


## spajalica

ispravih bas taj.

----------


## tangerina

> Tangerina, koja reklama?


Imali su slogan "bez nepotrebnog, užitak je savršen" (kao, fina pašteta bez.. ne znam, masnoća, konzervansa, nečeg lošeg), a jedna je bila 

ja
nogomet
supruga (prekrižena)

Nije najgora, ali je prešla neku moju granicu pa sam im rekla zbogom. Njihove paštete su inače dosta skupe, ali sam se znala nekad počastiti. I baš mi je zato bilo bljak: ja vas smatram za nešto fino s čime ću se počastit za posebne prilike, a vi mene za nepotrebno što treba prekrižiti. 

I u biti mi se tek nedavno ta moć hoću li nešto kupiti ili ne učinila kao veća nego što sam mislila. Dosad sam uvijek mislila "šta ja njima značim u moru potrošača", a sad već mislim "šta oni meni znače u moru proizvoda?".Isto vrijedi i za N., imaju puno proizvoda, ali za sve postoji jednako dobra alternativa.

----------


## Jurana

Ja sam uz tebe, tangerina

----------


## Bodulica

Evo sam isla prouciti te linkove o bojkotu tih proizvoda i jos uvijek mi se stvarno cini besmislenim sve to. Za smrt velikog broja djece u zemljama treceg svijeta koliko sam skuzila nije kriv N****e sa svojim ad mlijekom vec necista voda s kojom ga muckaju. Valjda je niti ne prokuhavaju.
Kao drugo, za masu proizvoda nisam imala blage veze da su dio te grupacije, a ne pada mi napamet u kupovinu ici sa salabakterom ili jos gore bubati napamet sve te artikle. Meni je to iskreno tlaka  :Cool: .
Kao trece, u vrijeme kad su moji bili mali ad mlijeko i bocice su se mogli kupiti iskljucivo u ljekarnama i nije bilo nekih reklamnih kampanja za njih, a opet je vecina djece othranjena na tom istom prahu umjesto na majcinom mlijeku. Toliko o utjecaju marketinga. Mislim da je sve stvar edukacije, a ovakvi bojkoti bojim se mogu samo postici kontraefekt jer mi se cine jednako *besmislenim* kao i samo reklamiranje spomenutih proizvoda.
Svjesna sam da marketing moze biti jako agresivan u svojim namjerama, ali ponavljam da je edukacija glavno oruzje protiv njega. I kad bih gledala smislenost tih reklama i sve moguce diskriminacijske poruke koje salju bojim se da nista vise ne bih kupovala.
Nikad aktivista od mene  :Grin: .

----------


## BusyBee

Godinama bojkotiramo. Pocela sam prije nego sam postala svjesna bojkota kao pokreta i primarnih razloga za bojkot, nakon sto sam procitala intervju s tadasnjim glavnim direktorom koji se hvalio kako su napredni i u svemu koriste GMO sastojke (pa i u djecjoj hrani). (spajalice  :Saint: )
Moja je osnovna satisfakcija u tome sto biram da im ne dam ni kunu moje love. Kada bih zivjela s uvjerenjem da bilo kakve inicijative na osobnoj razini nemaju nikakvog ucinka i besmislene su, lezala bih kod kuce i cekala da zivot zavrsi.

----------


## Zuska

> Dosad sam uvijek mislila "šta ja njima značim u moru potrošača", a sad već mislim "šta oni meni znače u moru proizvoda?".


Ovo je odično, moram zapamtiti. Kad bi nas više tao razmišljalo, stvari bi se brže pomicale.

----------


## Zuska

> Kada bih zivjela s uvjerenjem da bilo kakve inicijative na osobnoj razini nemaju nikakvog ucinka i besmislene su, lezala bih kod kuce i cekala da zivot zavrsi.


X
I ponekad zapravo nije ni važno da li moj angažman može nešto promijeniti, važno to što se zbog svog angažmana osjećam dobro.

----------


## Mima

Pa to si baš lijepo napisala. Ja mislim da ljudi i bojkotiraju zato da se osjećaju dobro.

----------


## cvijeta73

> jer mi se cine jednako *besmislenim* kao i samo reklamiranje spomenutih proizvoda.
> :.


da je tome tako, da jednak utjecaj ima bojkot kao i reklama, fijuuu  :Grin: 
reklama ima ogrooomaaan utjecaj, nitko tolke pare ne bi trošio da nema. baš bi red bull sprdio tolke pare da omogući srećku  :Grin:  da skoči s ruba svemira, a da nema utjecaja. 
a bojkot? tjedan dana? sori, to mi se čini fakat samouvjeravanje kako eto, tjedan dana ne pijem nes pa sam zato bolja osoba.   





> sad već mislim "šta oni meni znače u moru proizvoda?".


da me netko opasno naljuti, a kontuinirano kupujem njihove proizvode ((kršitelj koda) nemam naviku kupovati, tu i tamo svake prestupne, popijem nes u bircu) onda bih imala ovaj stav.
dakle, u opasnosti su  :Grin:   - kraš, podravka, barilla, vindija, gavrilović, ima ih još ...
njima ostavljam lijepi kus mjesečnog budgeta  :Undecided:

----------


## Deaedi

> Pa to si baš lijepo napisala. Ja mislim da ljudi i bojkotiraju zato da se osjećaju dobro.


Istina. Cesto nemamju ni pojma zasto bojkotiraju, ono, vidjela žaba da konja potkivaju, pa i ona digla nogu.

----------


## BusyBee

> a bojkot? tjedan dana?


Mozda nisam ja osobno bila dovoljno jasna (a meni je vazno da budem jasna), moja obitelj bojkotira (kršitelj koda) 365 dana u godini otkad imamo djecu.

----------


## Storma

Proslogodisnji tekst http://roda.hr/article/read/medunaro...-studenog-2011
link na proizvode http://www.babymilkaction.org/isite/#_index

----------


## Storma

Bojkot koji traje tjedan dana je simbolican, no opet, privuci ce paznju ljudi, od kojih ce neki taj bojkot nastaviti i dalje.

----------


## Storma

Bodulice, da je stvar samo proizvodnji/prodaji adaptiranog mlijeka, nikome nista. Medutim, tvrditi da je to isto mlijeko jednako (ili cak bolje) od majcinog je nesto drugo. I nije stvar samo u tome da su neki roditelji (sami) krivi jer eto, prave adaptirano sa necistom vodom. Nesto je i u tome da ta tvrtka prodaje vodu u boci (obogacenu ...necim) i zbog njihovog crpljenja te vode oni navedeni nemaju (svoje) ciste. 
O tome govori dokumentarac "Bottled life".

Meni ne smetaju (toliko) ni proizvodi, ni agresivni marketing (a kakav bi marketing bio nego agresivan?), vec me jako smeta (nedostatak etike? morala?) bezobrazluk. Zaradi, tko ti brani, al ne moras bas unistit sve oko sebe radi toga.

----------


## marta

Bodulice, ranih osamdesetih, njihovi trgovacki putnici su obuceni u medicinske uniforme dijelili po trecem svijetu uzorke adaptiranog mlijeka besplatno, toliko dugo koliko je trebalo da dojenje propadne. Onda bi poceli naplacivati. A zbog neimastine djeca bi dobivala formulu previse razrjedjenu necistom vodom. I zato su umirala. Masovno. 
Kao sto rece BB, i ja bojkotiram godinama. Ovaj jedan tjedan sluzi to to da se bojkot sppominje vise i objasni bolje.

----------


## leonisa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNYDPKQOVUE *Formula for Disaster iliti Velika industrija protiv male djece*

----------


## enchi

Da, bojkotiram. Previše informacija sam saznala o načinu njihovog poslovanja da bih nastavila s kupovinom kada postoje alternative.

----------


## laumi

bojkotiram, ne samo jedan tjedan u godini
i potpisujem martu i Busy Bee

----------


## leonisa

> bojkotiram ih uvijek :D


da se razme, ovo uvijek je ko BB, svaki tjedan :D

----------


## klokanica1506

Upadam u raspravu ko da sam s Marsa pala, jer evo prvi put čujem za ovu akciju i da je (kršitelj koda) kršitelj koda, ali nekak mi je čudno da su promovirali ad u zemljama trećeg svijeta, iz očitog razloga - teškog socioekonomskog stanja u kojem bi teško okrenuli bilo kakvu zaradu, više mi to miriše na neku dobru reklamu pod nazivomm "akcija" da se malo više dopadnu zapadnim dušebrižnim potrošaćima.

----------


## Storma

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/bojk...dva-desetljeca

----------


## BusyBee

> teškog socioekonomskog stanja u kojem bi teško okrenuli bilo kakvu zaradu,


Nekoliko je zemalja (afrika) prezaduzeno dijelom i zbog placanja nadomjestaka.
Pokusavam pronaci linkove, davno sam to citala, ali eto odakle su financirani. Naravno da im je u interesu da djeca nisu dojena i da umiru od gladi.
Znate li tko je proizvodio energetske (kikiriki) plocice koje je UNICEF kupio za djecu roga Afrike? (kršitelj koda). U njemu pri vrhu radi zena koja je bila visokopozicionirana duznosnica UNICEF-a. Nemojte biti naivne.

----------


## apricot

nikad ne kupujem ništa za što znam da je iz njihovog najšireg spektra
a trudim se apdejtati podatke

----------


## magriz

> Da, bojkotiram. Previše informacija sam saznala o načinu njihovog poslovanja da bih nastavila s kupovinom kada postoje alternative.


ne bojkotiram, ali za mnoge firme znam previše detalja o načinu poslovanja, i zaslužuju ako ne veći, onda barem jednak bojkot. a mnoge su iz kategorije - kupujmo hrvatsko

----------


## Kaae

Ne kupujem nista od proizvoda koji su ocito njihovi, no ponekad se zahebem jer ih ovdje ima puno previse na sve strane i nigdje ne spominju ime krsitelja koda. Imamo nesto sitno rabljene Gerber robice, na primjer, za koju nisam ni znala da je njihova. Tu i tamo neke stvari gotovo pa i ne mogu izbjeci, osim da ulozim toliko vremena i truda da mi se nikako ne isplati. Ali i to je rijetko.

----------


## BusyBee

> ne bojkotiram, ali za mnoge firme znam previše detalja o načinu poslovanja, i zaslužuju ako ne veći, onda barem jednak bojkot. a mnoge su iz kategorije - kupujmo hrvatsko


Ja bih voljela znati zasto neka lokalna hr tvrtka zasluzuje vec bojkot od ovog multinacionalnog diva. I voljela bih znati koje tvrtke.  :Smile: 

Ipak, ni jedna od tih hr tvrtki ne drzi pod sobom 30-40% svjetskog trzista djecje hrane i ne ugrozava zivote najmladjih na tako perfidne nacine kakve koristi Nes.tle. I nemaju prilike biti krojiteljice trenda neodgovornog ponasanja multinacionalnih tvrtki, kao sto to besramno cini Nes.tle.
Monitoring pokazuje da je ova tvrtka kriva (na globalnoj razini) za najvise krsenja Pravilnika, vise nego bilo koji konkurent i kontinuirano pronalazi nove nacine kako zaobici i ne postivati Pravilnik.
U drugim granama kojima se bavi, precesto koristi dobavljace koji krse ljudska prava i unistavaju okolis do istrebljenja, na mjestima na kojima eksploatiraju vodu za svoje flasirane vode, ogranicavaju pristup jedinoj pitkoj vodi koju lokalno stanovnistvo ima - imaju tu predatorsku i vrlo nehumanu praksu doslovnog otimanja vode lokalnom stanovnistvu kakva se ne vidi kod drugih proizvodjaca, proizvode i promoviraju vrlo nezdravu djecju hranu (njihova djecja hrana ima najveci postotak soli na trzistu, a svejedno je reklamiraju kao zdravu (za ovo su dobili anti-nagradu 2010.), usput suradjuju s Americkom udrugom pedijatara u davanju savjeta roditeljima o zdravoj prehrani, u reklamiranju proizvoda bezocno i besramno lazu.

Meni dovoljno.

----------


## Kosjenka

Bojkotiram koliko god mogu.

----------


## spajalica

neko je pitao sta znaci taj tjedan, pa kao i dan bez auta u centru grada.
da se ljudi osvjeste i da probaju i da vide da mogu.

----------


## Neli

ma bih ja bojkotirala da nije tog nescafea... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Peterlin

Ja se pitam koliko toga ima što bi još vrijedilo bojkotirati... a našlo bi se.

----------


## emily

bojkotiram stalno

----------


## bembola

Ne bojkotiram jer imaju odlicne proizvode kojih bi se tesko odrekla  :Smile:  ali moram nesto rec i znam da cete me napas sa svih strana...ali kad sam bila trudna savjetovali su mi da "za svaki slucaj" kupim ad...kad sam isla birat izmedu 100 vrsta izabrala sam bas njihov a znate zasto? zato sta preko pola kutije pise tekst o vaznosti dojenja i majcinog mlijeka kao najboljeg najzdravijeg...i to je stvarno tekst od pola kutije dok na svim drugim proizvodacima pise rijec dvije i to je to..zato sam i uzela bas njihov nekako su mi bili simpaticniji  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Meni ni jedan link koji ste stavile na Rodine članke ne radi. Nadam se da će ovaj na lanjsku istu temu raditi:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69099-B...ghlight=bojkot

Kad sam pročitala njihove proizvode ispalo je da pijem Nes cafe. I to je to. Ove godine mi ne treba njihova enteralna hrana, ozdravio je, srećom...

----------


## magriz

> Ja bih voljela znati zasto neka lokalna hr tvrtka zasluzuje vec bojkot od ovog multinacionalnog diva


istina, niti jedna naša tvrtka nije skrivila smrt neznamkoliko tisuća djece u africi, ali neke su krive za smrt/bolest ljudi u hrvatskoj, otkaze, laganje pri proizvodnji, korištenje djece kao radne snage...
previše je razloga, i teško da bi se našlo 10 čistih firmi
a imena onih par gadno zabrazdjelih ti neću reći  :Smile:

----------


## darva

Bojkotiram zadnjih par godina sve ono sto znam da je njihovo. Niti u kaficu ne pijem njihovu kavu. Al evo sad sam otkrila neke nove stvari, Garnier npr., to koristim povremeno. Sad cu poraditi na promjeni sampona :Smile:  Ja vjerujem da ovakvi bojkoti imaju smisla, mozda ne znace dramaticno puno, ali ipak znace.

----------


## Pinky

> bojkotiram ih uvijek :D


x

----------


## mala-vila

uvijek kad mogu (a to je uvijek) bojkotiram baš velike, velike mega kompanije, ovaj tjedan nece biti drugačiji :Grin:

----------


## flopica

> X
> I ponekad zapravo nije ni važno da li moj angažman može nešto promijeniti, važno to što se zbog svog angažmana osjećam dobro.


potpisujem sve
ne kupujem njihovo
ne osjećam se uskraćeno
zapravo se osjećam "oslobođeno" ako to tako mogu nazvati

----------


## Sumskovoce

> uvijek kad mogu (a to je uvijek) bojkotiram baš velike, velike mega kompanije, ovaj tjedan nece biti drugačiji


E to je moj state of mind. Svaki put kad mogu preskočit kupnju proizvoda neke multinacionalne kompanije, sretna sam. Biram lokalne, hrvatske, ako ne barem Europske proizvode.

----------


## Ms. Mar

> Kada bih zivjela s uvjerenjem da bilo kakve inicijative na osobnoj razini nemaju nikakvog ucinka i besmislene su, lezala bih kod kuce i cekala da zivot zavrsi.


Odlična, baš odlična izjava.
Jedino što ima neku snagu naspram moći marketinga jest osvještavanje moći onih kojima je isti namijenjen. A vjerujem da su u opasnoj zabludi oni koji misle da ih taj marketing zaobilazi.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eto, jos jedan razlog zasto bojkotirati (kršitelj koda):
http://philosophers-stone.co.uk/word...fennel-flower/

Mislim, patentirati biljku...mogli bi uskoro i majcino mlijeko patentirati i povuci ga iz proizvodnje  :Wink:

----------


## emily

u ponedjeljak pocinje ovogodisnji International (kršitelj koda) Free Week

28.10. - 3.11.

http://babymilkaction.org/(kršitelj koda)freeweek

----------


## leonisa

necenzuriran i ispravan link


edit: or not :/

http://info.babymilkaction.org/nestl*freeweek

umjesto * ubaciti e  :Smile:

----------


## emily

:Embarassed:  sori
ja postala i otisla, nisam uopce skuzila da je forum ispravio
hvala Leo :Smile: 


facebook event
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/696292573733941/

----------


## zutaminuta

Sad se ograđuju:
https://imgur.com/a/a5KSA

----------


## zutaminuta

Malo promocije mlijeka kroz nagradnu igru na portalu za trudnice:
https://www.trudnoca.hr/zanimljivost...nadenja/?start

----------


## zutaminuta

Podvalili su mi promo kutiju jastuka uz konzum dostavu, koji su zapravo stvarno dobri.

----------


## jelena.O

Stavi duplu jastučnicu i sanjaj

----------


## Lili75

> Stavi duplu jastučnicu i sanjaj


 :lool:  zakoon

----------

